# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chưng quốc kỳ lên để cùng bình luận

## yeuhanoi

*Mỗi đất nước đều có quốc kỳ riêng để thể hiện sự tự hào và nét đặc trưng của mình: đảo Guam chọn lá cờ vui nhộn như tấm bưu thiệp với hình ảnh bãi biển thơ mộng còn người dân Libya lại rất yêu quý lá cờ với màu xanh lá cây duy nhất mà không có thêm bất cứ họa tiết nào* 

*1.Libya*


Quốc kỳ của Libya được xem là lá cờ đơn giản nhất thế giới với nền màu xanh lá cây và không có thêm bất cứ chi tiết nào khác. Các bạn học sinh vẽ lá cờ này có vẻ đơn giản quá, tô màu vào là xong rồi. 

*2. Butan*


Quốc kỳ Butan có nền màu vàng đỏ và một con rồng hung dữ đang đặt móng vuốt trên 4 quả cầu. Chắc hẳn các em học sinh tiểu học tại quốc gia này sẽ phải "toát mồ hôi" nếu phải học vẽ lá cờ của đất nước mình.  :Frown: 

*3. Frysland (Hà Lan)*


Frysland là một vùng đất xinh đẹp của Hà Lan và có lẽ những cư dân nơi đây cũng là những con người vô cùng lãng mạn. Có thể nhận thấy rõ điều này ngay trên lá quốc kỳ của họ. Những chi tiết màu đỏ trên lá cờ này khiến nhiều người liên tưởng tới những trái tim hay những chiếc bánh,thậm chí có người còn hình dung đó là những con rùa đang đi qua dải phân cách dành cho người đi bộ trên đường.

*4. Nepal*


Quốc kỳ Nepal là lá quốc kỳ duy nhất trên thế giới không phải hình chữ nhật hay hình vuông mà là hai hình tam giác chồng lên nhau. Được biết, hai hình tam giác này tượng trưng cho hai tôn giáo lớn nhất tại quốc gia này là Hindu và Phật giáo.

*5.Lombardy (Italy)
*

Thật khó để suy đoán điều gì được gửi gắm trong lá quốc kỳ của Lombardy với một hình màu trắng duy nhất trông như mảnh ghép bị thiếu trong trò chơi xếp hình trên nền màu xanh lá cây.

*6.Kyrgyzstan*


Biểu tượng trên lá cờ màu đỏ của Kyrgyzstan khá giống một quả bóng tennis nhưng thực ra đó là hình ảnh mặt trời tỏa 40 tia nắng vàng thể hiện 40 chiến binh của người anh hùng thần thoại Manas.

7. Antwerp (Bỉ)


Có lẽ nhiều người sẽ bị rối mắt và không hiểu đây có phải là quốc kỳ của một nước không vì trông nó không khác gì một bàn cờ vua đầy màu sắc.

*8. Isle of Man
*

Lá cờ của Isle of Man với hình ảnh “ba chân” Triskelion thể hiện cho sự mạnh mẽ và cuộc sống cân bằng của người dân nơi đây.

*9. Đế chế Benin*

 
Lá cờ của Đế chế Benin (1440-1897, khác với quốc gia Benin hiện đại) nằm ở phía bắc Nigeria là hình ảnh dũng sỹ cầm kiếm chặt ngang đầu kẻ thù.

*10. Đảo Guam*

 
Với biểu tượng cây dừa nằm bên bãi cát trắng trải dài và bờ biển xanh ngắt, quốc kỳ của Đảo Guam trông giống như một tấm bưu thiếp hay một chiếc huy hiệu cài áo.

----------

